# Watching fishing but, no go fishing



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

:sad:

I deliver mail close enough to the detroit river, just south of Humbug Marina, that I get to see people fish 6 days a week.

Just don't ever get to fish. Have gotten in some Little League Baseball though .


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Well get out there and try it sometime! Fishing isn't for everyone, but like me ever since I was 5, I've been "hooked".


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess I got through to the hubby?

Planning a vacation in the third week of August. Thinking of going on a salmon charter in Lake Michigan. Is this a good/bad time of year for this?

Recommendations of charter companies appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

The 3rd week in August is a great time to fish Lake Mich.
Any idea what general area / port you would like to go to?
Its usually a no brainer from Ludington and all ports north.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ludington would be good. It's a straight shot on M-10 to my grandparents cabin when we're done fishing.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

you might want to try to Book something quickly, August is PRIME TIME Silvers season and boats can double book trips for Fri/Sat/Sun charters meening they will do a A.M. and a P.M. charter those days.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Booked for the afternoon on Monday Aug 19.:chillin:


----------

